# Tony West Promises A Better Deal For Drivers.



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Along with any other fairytales you may choose to believe.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Facing-AB5-Uber-s-Tony-West-discusses-14089371.php


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

All you will ever get from them is lip service. Empty promises.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol this guy is hilarious

i love how he acts like Uber was already offering a bunch of supposed benefits before they saw AB5 being passed

as we already know, they already have a "driver forum"....and they have literally done nothing in their history at all....have literally never implemented a single thing

that's what drivers need....another one of those

instead of a union that will actually get real things done


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

This will move at the speed of gridlock traffic. The ones getting paid, like Tony West will insure it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

all this guy is speaking is smoke and mirrors

time and time again Uber and Lyft lie...that's literally all that come out of their mouths

"don't worry, by cutting your pay 20% you will actually make more money"

how many times have we heard that now ?

"we've listened to you and that's why we are doing this"

when have they ever listened to drivers ?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

As a person of part African descent, I hope I'm allowed to say the following:

Of course Uber brings out a what's known as an "Uncle Tom", aka "House *****", aka "Token *****: to talk about their "pro-driver labor plans".

If Uber had enough money to pay off Obama, he'd come out and defend Uber's poor treatment of drivers too.

When a huge corporation pulls out there "House ******" it usually means one of a few things:

1) They have been accused of classist or racist policies and are trying to cover their tracks.

2) They are trying to fire an African American in a high profile case (not the case here).

3) They are trying to appear more "humane" and less "cut throat" corporate (think MLK).

4) They are going "all out", ie they are desperate.

"House ******" are the most vile, soulless people on the planet. They are usually sociopaths or psychopaths.

Uber is going to lose this fight.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

regarding Express Pool..."we heard you telling us how frustrating it can be having to drive around the block to pickup another pool rider because we know you get paid by the mile and by time which means you make more money but you know what, we heard you telling us that you don't like making more money so we're going to tell your pax to wait at theeee most difficult, unsafe, and illegal locations possible like corners of intersections, red zones, and construction zones, and bus stops where it is 100% illegal to stop where you get a ticket in the mail from San Francisco for stopping in bus stops because all the buses have cameras on them....so we are going to implement Express Pool where there is literally 0 benefit whatsoever for you"

https://www.uber.com/blog/los-angeles/introducing-express-pool-driver/


> and the experience less stressful for drivers like you. You'll earn the same rates, and issues out of your control won't affect your driver rating.
> 
> *More efficient routes*
> We know it can be frustrating when you have to loop around the block,


in case you guys didn't realize by now it used to be that riders had 3 choices....

Uber X, Uber Pool, and Express Pool so you had to actually opt into and select Express Pool

they changed it a couple weeks ago

now riders have two choices....

Uber X and Pool.....and if they select Pool they are automatically default opted into Express Poop unless they uncheck the box that says they will pay a couple dollars less to walk

keep that in mind, ive finally started seeing pax smart enough to opt out lately


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Along with any other fairytales you may choose to believe.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Facing-AB5-Uber-s-Tony-West-discusses-14089371.php


Another lawyer that doesn't understand the business from the drivers viewpoint. Only reason this guy is working for Uber is because he is connected in the political sphere. Just a bunch of BS from this clown. Bring back 80/20 and Travis. Ubers business has gotten worse not better. Travis can be all coked up with hookers all I care at least we were getting 80% of the ride.

Both Lyft and Uber will be forced to raise rates and pay drivers more. If they didn't tick off the drivers ( the backbone of their business) they would not be in this mess with AB 5 now.

They still do not get it even with lip service from their corporate lawyer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

*Q: You're offering that pay floor from the moment a driver accepts a ride request until the ride ends. What about times when drivers have the app on and are cruising around waiting for riders?*
_
*A:* We wouldn't be paying for time in which someone is not working and could have many, many apps on. If someone wakes up in the middle of the night and turns on the app, and they're not even in their car, I don't know if it's fair to expect that they would be compensated for that time._

Arguments over, things will never get better, never.

This amounts to entirely too much of my day (and i'm assuming too much of everyone elses. Uber is drawing a hard line and they will never make the pay fair taking this empty time into account.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *Q: You're offering that pay floor from the moment a driver accepts a ride request until the ride ends. What about times when drivers have the app on and are cruising around waiting for riders?*
> 
> _*A:* We wouldn't be paying for time in which someone is not working and could have many, many apps on. If someone wakes up in the middle of the night and turns on the app, and they're not even in their car, I don't know if it's fair to expect that they would be compensated for that time._
> 
> ...


This new law passes and a lot of CA drivers will be getting that time reimbursed by retroactive laws set in place similar the the Dynamax Case. If u are a driver in CA and considering calling it quits hang tight u may ne getting a huge payday soon. This is going to be interesting to see how this all unfolds.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

A sleazebag lawyer for a sleazebag company.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Another lawyer that doesn't understand the business from the drivers viewpoint. Only reason this guy is working for Uber is because he is connected in the political sphere. Just a bunch of BS from this clown. Bring back 80/20 and Travis. Ubers business has gotten worse not better. Travis can be all coked up with hookers all I care at least we were getting 80% of the ride.
> 
> Both Lyft and Uber will be forced to raise rates and pay drivers more. If they didn't tick off the drivers ( the backbone of their business) they would not be in this mess with AB 5 now.
> 
> They still do not get it even with lip service from their corporate lawyer.


You're going WAY overboard defending scumbag Travis.

While it's true that Dara's made things worse for drivers, Travis is the builder of the evil uber machine.

Travis is the one who created the Upfront Pricing scam, Travis is the one who took away the 80/20, it was Travis's rate cuts in 2014 that transformed uber into a low-paying job, Travis is the one who decided to hide destinations from drivers, etc.

Dara took an already bad situation for drivers and made it even worse. In other words, he outdid Travis at being a scumbag CEO.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I wonder if "house ***** Tony West" gives a chit about all the ***** drivers...we all know the answer to that cuz he only cares about the direct deposits in his bank account. He's a pretty good actor though.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> A sleazebag lawyer for a sleazebag company.
> 
> 
> You're going WAY overboard defending scumbag Travis.
> ...


True


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"And now we're a public company."

Also known as beholden to our investors not drivers or the government.

"People don't fully appreciate that AB5 is a codification of what the (California) Supreme Court has already determined, so it is already the law of the land."

Seems to me that if it's already "the law of the land", Uber should already have been following it.

"This goes far beyond some some argument about whether or not someone's an employee."

See,

"People don't fully appreciate that AB5 is a codification of what the (California) Supreme Court has already determined, so it is already the law of the land."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

observer said:


> "And now we're a public company."
> 
> Also known as beholden to our investors not drivers or the government.
> 
> ...


ya he's just a double talker


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> A sleazebag lawyer for a sleazebag company.
> 
> 
> You're going WAY overboard defending scumbag Travis.
> ...


I have a feeling that we'll be experiencing "180 Days of Even More Small Change" in the near future!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

EphLux said:


> As a person of part African descent, I hope I'm allowed to say the following:
> 
> Of course Uber brings out a what's known as an "Uncle Tom", aka "House *****", aka "Token *****: to talk about their "pro-driver labor plans".
> 
> ...


In other words don't try this at home white dudes, but I am black and get a free pass to say this stuff like a Trump supporter but totally cool because


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Another lawyer that doesn't understand the business from the drivers viewpoint. Only reason this guy is working for Uber is because he is connected in the political sphere. Just a bunch of BS from this clown. Bring back 80/20 and Travis. Ubers business has gotten worse not better. Travis can be all coked up with hookers all I care at least we were getting 80% of the ride.
> 
> Both Lyft and Uber will be forced to raise rates and pay drivers more. If they didn't tick off the drivers ( the backbone of their business) they would not be in this mess with AB 5 now.
> 
> They still do not get it even with lip service from their corporate lawyer.


Travis was no better, the problem with Uber is the infrastructure, the design and the sheer fact they HATE drivers because they sue them and scam them to losses, there has been literally hundreds of design ideas for the app in these forums and they haven't implemented more than 3 or 4, why? because they don't want to make your life easier, they love living in a pig pen, unorganized and chaotic, put it like this, have they fixed the airport queue in 4 years? After begging them for short trip protection for a year or more, they implemented it and the first thing they did was stack short trips with shit trips like 90% of the time so that they will have less crap to worry about, destinations... ****ing I posted manifestos that could have helped them make driver's lives easier and they do not care.

Uber and it's drivers are at war.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *Q: You're offering that pay floor from the moment a driver accepts a ride request until the ride ends. What about times when drivers have the app on and are cruising around waiting for riders?*
> 
> _*A:* We wouldn't be paying for time in which someone is not working and could have many, many apps on. If someone wakes up in the middle of the night and turns on the app, and they're not even in their car, I don't know if it's fair to expect that they would be compensated for that time._
> 
> ...


This is 19 century business ethics Workers been paid only why masine making product.



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol this guy is hilarious
> 
> i love how he acts like Uber was already offering a bunch of supposed benefits before they saw AB5 being passed
> 
> ...


Totally agree this guy is bla, bla , bla person.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Along with any other fairytales you may choose to believe.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Facing-AB5-Uber-s-Tony-West-discusses-14089371.php


Lol, CLO = Chief Lies Officer

Too little too late, Tony West!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So racist. Don't make this about the color of the guys skin. Identity politics are passe.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

#googleads #facebook #adsense

Uber People 'house *****' discussion


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Skin color aside, Tony West will take care of himself. Like Uber, he doesn't care about drivers...we're all part of a big pile of numbers. Best thing we can do is avoid base rate rides. If your locale never surges...delivering pizza is probably more profitable and you don't have to deal with drunks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t care what color his skin is.

The fact he’s an attorney, and especially an attorney working for scruber is what I hate about him.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uber will promise anything that really amounts to absolute nothing while making the anything sound like the best thing since sliced bread. All in order to defeat AB5 and save their millions of dollars ? that they stand to get once the lockout expires. 

If the lockout already had expired and management at Uber had already cashed out their stock they would all be saying...”go ahead pass AB5 we don’t care ?‍♂ let Uber crash and burn”. 

IMO its all about Uber management wanting to get their money and they can’t sell their stock yet


----------

